# Breeding Mice For Reptile Food



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi

I am considering breeding mice to provide pinkies for food for this years hatchlings.

I have researched the subject and think I understand the basics.

If anyone can offer any advice it would be much appreciated.

In particular is there a variety of mouse that will produce more offspring than others?
How many pinkies can I expect per female?

Finally , my main concern , how to kill the pinkies before freezing?

thanks in advance

John


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Mice can produve anything from 1 - 30 pinkies in a litter. But they are extremes, mine tend to produce around 12-18 per litter. No particular colour of mouse really has the most, its more of a case of some lines of females just produce loads. The right levels of protein in the females diet whilst pregs will help, and getting generally good mothers. Try buying from another feeder breeder local to you as they will be able to provide you with a good line for pinkies. I tend to go more for the good mothers that can raise well as pinkies are my needed size at the minute.

Culling pinkies is easy they are very fragile at under a couple of days old. A simple flick to the head is enough to do it. You can tell from the colour change between the live and dead ones.

But producing pinks is fairly costly compared to bulk buying from a good source. Unless you have a massive stock of cages already. But the more you need the cheaper it becomes, buy all your food from local feed suppliers instead of pet shops and that will save you a lot.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I read on a website that it can be harmful to the Doe if you cull the whole litter so should leave her to rear some to weaning. I always leave the Doe with some & run them on (i usually leave Doe's & cull out the Bucks).


----------



## andy20146 (Feb 2, 2011)

oakelm said:


> Mice can produve anything from 1 - 30 pinkies in a litter. But they are extremes, mine tend to produce around 12-18 per litter. No particular colour of mouse really has the most, its more of a case of some lines of females just produce loads. The right levels of protein in the females diet whilst pregs will help, and getting generally good mothers. Try buying from another feeder breeder local to you as they will be able to provide you with a good line for pinkies. I tend to go more for the good mothers that can raise well as pinkies are my needed size at the minute.
> 
> Culling pinkies is easy they are very fragile at under a couple of days old. A simple flick to the head is enough to do it. You can tell from the colour change between the live and dead ones.
> 
> But producing pinks is fairly costly compared to bulk buying from a good source. Unless you have a massive stock of cages already. But the more you need the cheaper it becomes, buy all your food from local feed suppliers instead of pet shops and that will save you a lot.


can I ask what do you feed your feeder mice on?


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

If you can get certain strains of Labratory mice you can get breeders that often produce over 20 pinks per female, every 3 weeks.
However these are now very difficult to source in the UK.
I have some Lab crosses and seem to produce around a dozen pinks per female, which is about what you will get from good pet breeder lines.
Mine are fed on a standard rabbit mix with added fresh veg and dog food.
hope this is some help.


----------

